# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## amygwen

I live with my parents and I pay them for rent :D


----------



## Desi's_lost

I live in my parents house and I checked that I pay rent because of the computer scrap dare I say business thing we're doing. I found the contact and I help break down the computers, weigh everything and pack it so basically I pay toward groceries, the cell phone bill, and a little bit extra as well as paying for all of Syri's things.


----------



## Hotbump

i live in a duplex that my parents owen and i pay rent they live on the other side of the house


----------



## lb

Kayla and I live with my parents in one room. I don't pay rent, but i do have to pay for all of Kayla's things. It's not any easier than it was living with OH and LO in a house that we rented, because OH was helping me pay bills. :\


----------



## Srrme

DH and I are currently staying with his dad while we look for an apartment or house to rent.


----------



## 112110

Brayden and I live with my parents rent free. I'd have no money to give them anyway. I've applied at nearly every store/restaurant in my town. Am still unemployed. :finger:


----------



## midwestbelle

oh, lo, and i live in an apartment and oh and i split rent. :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I live in an appt OH and I split rent!


----------



## x__amour

OH and I rent a 2 bedroom, 1 bathroom apartment that he pays for. :flower:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Me and OH rent a little bungalow :D I lived with my parents rent free until Issy was 5 months old, and I was sooooo ready to leave by the end!


----------



## 08marchbean

i live with my OH and we own our home.


----------



## stephx

I live with my OH and we rent a house x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

OH and I rent a house. We moved into a rented one bed flat about 5 months or so before I fell pregnant with my first, and moved into a house a month before finding out i was pregnant! Would LOVE to own our own house, but there's just no way that's possible at the moment :( Once I'm back at work we can start saving towards buying, it's gonna take a LONG while though.


----------



## rainbows_x

Me and OH rent a house, OH pays the majority of the bills & all the rent & I pay for everything for Ava and our food.


----------



## bbyno1

We rent. Council are paying for it atm.
OH has a job interview on Thursday though so fingers crossed! Then he will have to pay part


----------



## LoisP

Live at my parents with OH, and we pay rent :/ 
Desperate to move out but seeing as being on the council house list would mean years and years before we get anywhere, we're trying to save up for our own place. But it's hard when you have to pay rent aswell? Arghh, We've talked about this already Daphne, but I need someone to just GIVE me a house...


----------



## nicole_

rent privately and OH pays bills and rent and i pay for everything else we want and need, food, petrol, clothes etc 
saving up for a deposit atm as its so depressing paying someone elses mortgage lol


----------



## KaceysMummy

Me and OH rent a flat :D Moved out of my parents house when Kacey was a month. xx


----------



## Rhio92

I live with my mum. I have to pay £260 pcm, which I think is waaay too much :saywhat: Es[ecially as I have Connor's food, clothes, etc om top, but oh well...


----------



## lilosmum

Me OH and DD live with my Mum rent free but OH pays for everything of Lil's I would but am still at school! We are on the list for a council house and hopefully we will get one soon because it is gonna be very crowded in my bedroom with two LO's and my OH!


----------



## mayb_baby

Me, LO and OH live in a house we pay xx


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> I live in OH parent's house, with Finn and OH in one room. We do not pay rent but do pay for all of Finn's and our own things (toiletries, Finn's food, any clothing, etc).
> 
> We have to move out within a year though, or I may bash my head through a wall.

You think you got it bad, I live in 1 room with OH and Shaun too... But we have to pay rent, and we pay for every single thing for Shaun, and we help with bills as well as rent. Granted, it's not as expensive as living on our own, but expensive enough for it to be near impossible to put any money aside for our own place. I've given myself a year to get out too. Just got to find a way of putting money aside before it's spent on a house that's not even really ours.


----------



## lily123

I currenly rent a three bedroom house, but i'm moving back in with my mum in september for a few months in order to pay for college.
Hopefully it will ONLY be a few months though!xxxx


----------



## Rmar

I put other but I guess it could be considered living with family and paying rent. We live with my mum but it is me that is on the lease (she is on it now) and we share food and utilities. Neither of us could afford to live separately so it made sense.


----------



## _laura

Me and OH have a place and rent together. Works for us :)


----------



## GypsyDancer

OH and I rent a house x


----------



## annawrigley

I rent a 2 bed house x


----------



## lauram_92

live with my parents, i pay rent, money towards bills, buy my own food.. i also do all their housework like washing clothes, dishes, hoovering, cooking etc. they don't pay for anything for oliver. they don't buy him toys or anything..

it is more expensive than if i lived alone because i would have help paying for the rent, they also eat my food so i am left with nothing. i hate it.


----------



## x__amour

Laura, you should move out then! Especially if it's more expensive than being on your own! :nope:


----------



## Lucy22

We started renting when she was a baby. Applied for a mortgage but got refused as we didn't have enough savings. The rent was ridiculously high and it was impossible to save for a deposit.

So instead of spending years trying to save, my parents gave me some of the land they own. OH's grandma died around the time, and left him some money (not loads, but enough for us to be approved a mortgage).

Our house has been finished for the last 2 yrs. Its a detached bungalow, 3 bedroom 2 bathroom. The mortgage repayments are enormous, it takes up most of our combined salaries each month. We'll be repaying the loan we took for it for 25 yrs, which sounds huge :( I'm glad we got it when we did though, it would have worked out more expensive had we continued renting.


----------



## LoisP

lauram_92 said:


> live with my parents, i pay rent, money towards bills, buy my own food.. i also do all their housework like washing clothes, dishes, hoovering, cooking etc. they don't pay for anything for oliver. they don't buy him toys or anything..
> 
> it is more expensive than if i lived alone because i would have help paying for the rent, they also eat my food so i am left with nothing. i hate it.

:hugs: Seriously hun, I know how you feel. Only difference is OH works so we wouldn't be entitled to any help. x


----------



## Thaynes

Well right now I rent a place with my sister, OH, LO, and nephew. Everything is supposed to be half and half between the families but its really not. I'm hoping to get a place with just OH and LO next year, but considering the situation with my sister being stupid and my nephew being only 2 I just don't see it happening.


----------



## myasmumma

we rent and we pay it :)


----------



## lauram_92

i put in for a house as soon as i found out i was pregnant but there are just no houses.. i had the health visitor round today & i told her all about how unhappy this whole situation is making me, she said she would write a letter to the council; but i said it is pointless. there is no empty houses. :cry:


----------



## lucy_x

We rent :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

i rent and i pay (well i say I pay, i get all of the rent payed from housing benefeit) but yeah i pay all the expenses to run the house! lol


----------



## lizardbreath

OH and me own a 5 bedroom house. we rent out 2 of the rooms though to help with Bills


----------



## Calsmommy

OH and i live with my parents but we move out in 1 week! just signed the lease yesterday :happydance: we also pay for all of Cals things and bills.


----------



## aidensxmomma

My housing situation is a little weird right now, but on a normal basis my OH and I pay for rent ourselves. Okay, he pays for it (I stay at home with the kids). However, we've been privately renting and are getting evicted so while we try to get a new place, we'll be living rent-free with my mom and step-dad. We've already got an application in at low-income housing, so hopefully we'll get that and then we'll be back to renting by ourselves. :thumbup:


----------



## laura1991

I live at home, I dont have pay rent, im just trying to save up for when im at uni because im not sure what grants i get etc to live off, id love to move out, but i just cant afford it, so trying to save as much money as i can, we both have our own rooms etc so its not too bad here, it will be nice to have my own space.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I lived in my own apartment till quin was a year then started renting a house with my bestfriend and ex boyfriend now me and bestfriend still rent out the house :D


----------



## divershona

i am in a council flat and get the rent paid for through housing benefit, but i have to pay all the other bills, like food, water, gas, electricity, council tax, as well as all of kaya's bits!


----------



## Burchy314

I live with my parents and I don't pay rent. I am hoping to be out around Jayden's first birthday and renting an apartment with OH.


----------



## lov3hat3

I live with my mum and dont pay rent, but im single and wouldnt be able to afford to move out. Id like to move out in a couple years once ive finished college though :flower:


----------



## Jemma_x

Me and OH rent a house together


----------

